# image (and other documents) archiving system



## fluca1978 (May 31, 2012)

Hi all,
I've got a few BSD machines, in particular a FreeBSD serving as samba server to Windows and Mac machines and a FreeNas machine doing backups of the storage of the former machine. I'm looking for an archiving solution that allows as much as possible automated archival of images (that is the main content of the storage) and other documents with search based on tags, keywords, file attributes and if possible to some content of the file. So, I'm looking for a content manager like Alfresco (that I know but I'm not really happy with). Moreover I'd like to remove the backup machine, that is I'd like to keep online on the samba server the live data (around 4 GB per year) and push the oldest content on the cloud so that the engine can also allow users to found old documents and, in a reasonably time, get them back. I would like to keep my infrastructure based on BSD and OpenSource software, but I need a little help to find the right tools to implement this. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------

